# idle fluctuates then car dies ...WHAT



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

Hi guys, hope you might have some helpful thoughts.

Was so happy to finally solve all my oil leak problems thanks to Blaufergnugen VC gasket and seal kit. Yay! My bro and I took car on a 10 mile test drive; no more burning oil smell, car ran beautifully. umpkin:

Went to the smog check place, where the guy let it sit for 15 minutes running before hooking everything up. Then on the rollers he says he can't maintain constant 15 mph and can't complete test. Was barely able to drive car home.

Pulled and reset P0101, then restarted and got P0102. Replaced the MAF sensor with a new one.... car still idles erratically and dies!! 

Anyone have any thoughts on this? Remember, everything was going great until the smog check.

Thanks


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

Anyone in OC have a VAGCOM?


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

Fixed!

Thank you everyone for the views. I found someone with a VAGCOM but his license expired.

In the meantime, I discovered that the hose clamps on the intake hose downstream of the MAF had disconnected themselves! Don't know how they did that. I'd tightened them but but not so much as to crack the plastic. When they loosen, they move away from the fitting and allow enough atmosphere in to really mess things up, without looking like they're off. Anyway, reattached the hose and car is back to its old self.


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

Problem is back 

I've checked and cleaned connectors and hoses/tubing, IAT sensor; sprayed Seafoam Cleaner (not regular Seafoam) into throttle intake. Everything looks good but then it's back to rough idle, surging and stalling from low RPM. Sometimes car will drive for an hour just fine before the issue resurfaces.

Does anyone know how much more info one gets from VAG-COM than a regular scanner? Need to resolve!


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

OK now it really does appear to be fixed. Dealer installed an OEM MAF and everything is back to smooth running.

This was after I replaced the 1-week-old rebuilt MAF with another "new" one from O'Reilly.

When it comes to mass airflow sensors, from now on I will trust only factory parts!


----------



## bert06040 (Feb 10, 2011)

I know this is of the MAF topic, but I see that you stated that you recently replaced the gaskets and that solved your leaky oil issue. I too have that problem with mine but was wondering if you also changed out the PCV system? I keep hearing conflicting remedies to this way too common problem. I am simply tired of the smell but don't want to go spending a ton of money on a wild goose hunt. Thanks. Also, is that gasket kit you placed any good? Is it still holding up?


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

I would definitely recommend the gasket kit. This is the one I got: http://www.blauparts.com/proddetail.asp?prod=GF21002-D
I replaced both valve cover gaskets and two of the rear seals, and all the spark plug holes. I didn't want to pull the cams. Anyway, that was enough to solve the oil leak issue. 

Ended up not doing anything to the PCV system.


----------

